# Epiphone announces Lee Malia Sig LP - sexy les paul inside !



## Valnob (Mar 18, 2014)

I've seen this guitar a year ago and i fell in love with it.

I was so disapointed when they didn't announced it at Namm nor in Musikmesse 14".

But now, it is !

Availablre 3rd quarter of 2014, so i guess September (for my birthday yay !).

Anyway, sexy pics now !

and full interview in the link.

Lee Malia: The Epiphone Interview
























P94 in the neck and the bridge is a pickup that is hot but don't know which one.
He normaly uses Bkp warpigs and Lace Dropngain.
We don't know the specs either, but i'm gessing 24.75" scale.


video:

Don't know about the price tag, but I think i'll be like the matt heafy sig.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 18, 2014)

I saw an interview a few years where he said he was working on a baritone les paul traditional with gibson, this was a few years back so I don't know what he's gone with specs wise now.


----------



## misingonestring (Mar 18, 2014)

Well at least it doesn't have his name all over it.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 18, 2014)

Classy. I loved his old First Act custom as well.


----------



## Necris (Mar 18, 2014)

I have no idea who that is, but the guitar looks nice.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 18, 2014)

Necris said:


> I have no idea who that is, but the guitar looks nice.


Guitar player for Bring Me The Horizon. You aren't interested.


----------



## Valnob (Mar 18, 2014)

The guitar looks really fancy.

GAS was really high, but now... it's off chart.

I really like the black and gold pickups.


----------



## Valnob (Mar 18, 2014)

and like he said, it's based on the Les Paul 'Artisan' from the 70's


----------



## Valnob (Mar 18, 2014)

You can see the guitar in action live here


----------



## MistaSnowman (Mar 18, 2014)

That guitar looks nice! If only it had an Access joint like the Heafy sig, that guitar would be on the must buy list.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice! Interesting look on that one. Looks like those inlays might even be real MOP from the shine of em. That'd be a good one to have around.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 18, 2014)

that looks so good, i want one.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 18, 2014)

Seeing as it's a sig I was expecting something a bit gaudy but I really like it cause it's not too over the top in terms of looks but at that same time it's not so bland that you don't know it's his sig model either.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Mar 18, 2014)

ah very grandpas guitars. and I like it.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 19, 2014)

i can dig this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like it's 24.75'' with a Dirty Fingers in the bridge.


----------



## Valnob (Mar 19, 2014)

If it's a real dirty finger, it could be cool.


----------



## DMAallday (Mar 20, 2014)

looks good to me!


----------



## Kaappari (Mar 20, 2014)

first time I like that headstock on an lp


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 20, 2014)

It's cool and kind of 70s-looking. I like it.


----------



## Valnob (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, it has a 70's look.

But for me the best thing is that it doesn't have the name all over the place. (from what I can read, the truss rod cover says 'Les Paul Lee M. Custom".
No shitty graphic or crappy things (like the 'SEVEN' inlay on the ibanez mtm's).

But if someone search around, they will find that Lee always plays some sexy and/or classy guitars !

pics to prove !


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## asher (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow. He has excellent taste in guitars! That's a seriously classy axe!


----------



## patata (Mar 22, 2014)

That green one the guitarist from Cancer bats also has.

DAMN

also,why does he look 15?


----------



## Valnob (Mar 22, 2014)

haha, he's like 24 or something, but it's true that he looks way younger.


----------



## mdeeRocks (Mar 22, 2014)

Very nice guitar, if the quality is similar to Matt Heafy sig (which I randomly got a couple of months ago, spotted a LP 7 string in the shop and bought it on the spot, very good guitar, esp. for the price), I'll be getting this one. I usually don't care about a bands which names are a sentence though.


----------



## SandyRavage (Mar 22, 2014)

Seriously excited about this one. Hopefully quality is high as I have a super soft spot for 70s LP's


----------



## Orren (Mar 23, 2014)

Shall we take bets on whether it will be available lefty?

(AFAIK the only signature Epiphone to ever be lefty was the Iommi SG, because, well, he's a lefty...)

Does look like a great LP though!

Orren


----------



## Coreysaur (Mar 23, 2014)

P90 in the neck is a very cool thing, me likey.


----------



## Valnob (Mar 24, 2014)

#P94, not P90


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 26, 2014)

Is this gonna have epiphones pickups, or an aftermarket type.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2014)

chandler1389 said:


> Is this gonna have epiphones pickups, or an aftermarket type.



The neck looks a like a Gibson P94 and the bridge looks like a Dirty Fingers, so probably Gibson pickups.


----------



## Valnob (Mar 26, 2014)

We could also hope for a bkp warpig, but i doubt it's going to happen.


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 26, 2014)

Any eta and street price for the UK yet?


----------



## warpedsoul (Mar 26, 2014)

Epiphone has been on a kick of doing their own pickups modeled after Gibsons pickups. Gibson has BurstBuckers, Epiphone has ProBuckers, and they have been on a media campaign saying that they are made from the same material, and you can't hear a difference. So I wouldn't be surprised if these were Epiphone pickups modeled after Gibsons.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2014)

chandler1389 said:


> Any eta and street price for the UK yet?



We don't even have a clue what the specs are.  Only ETA is late 2014.


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn, the les paul custom g.a.s is killing me at moment


----------



## Valnob (Mar 26, 2014)

Found this video.
You can hear how the guitar sounds with a small marshall combo.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 27, 2014)

Premier Guitar did a rig rundown with Lee and he talks about his sig he doesn't name the bridge pickup but says it's a modded version of an already existing Gibson pickup (Dirty Fingers?) but on another note I am totally in love with the Gibson Victory in this vid as I've never heard of this guitar before.


----------



## Valnob (Mar 27, 2014)

Triple-J said:


> Premier Guitar did a rig rundown with Lee and he talks about his sig he doesn't name the bridge pickup but says it's a modded version of an already existing Gibson pickup (Dirty Fingers?) but on another note I am totally in love with the Gibson Victory in this vid as I've never heard of this guitar before.




OMG OMG ! Only in my dreams i could dream of a rig rundown of bmth !


----------



## HurrDurr (Mar 27, 2014)

Never been a BMTH fan, but man is that thing sweet. I'd definitely consider that as an option in the future. Lee's got awesome taste.


----------



## celticelk (Mar 27, 2014)

I like the wood look, but that's way too much gold hardware for me.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm so f* cking stoked just saying


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone wish to speculate on price so I can start saving now ?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 27, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> Anyone wish to speculate on price so I can start saving now ?


Heafy sig was around $800 brand new, so this'll be around $700-$800 I assume.


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 27, 2014)

what does that equal to pound sterling please?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 27, 2014)

chandler1389 said:


> what does that equal to pound sterling please?


$700=421 Pounds $800=482 Pounds


----------



## Valnob (Mar 27, 2014)

800$ for the heafy sig !!! omg.

In EU, it's 600&#8364; (6 strings) so it would be like 500$ lol but they like 1&#8364;=1&#8364;=1£ !

I'm guessing this one will be around the same price as the heafy sig and zakk wylde and bonamassa ones.


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 27, 2014)

Id pay 500 quid for the Heafy model just cause of the specs on em,

not sure if id pay the same on lee's guitar though.


----------



## Valnob (Mar 27, 2014)

I've went through the rig rundown and i've written all the settings of Lee rig.
So if anyone's interested about his rig and tone, here we go !

*Guitars:* 

Standard tuning:2x Epiphone Lee malia Sig

C Standard tuning: Gibson Explorer Cherry - Bkp warkig and Lace Nitro Hemi

C Standard tuning: Gibson Victory - SD dimebucker

C Standard tuning: Gibson LP Supreme - BKp warpig

Drop A# tuning: Gibson LP Traditionnal - Lace Drop n gain

*AMP SETTINGS*

CLEAN

*Marshall JCM 800*

Presence 6
Bass 10
Mid 4
Treble 6
Master 4;5
Pre amp 7


DIRTY

*Marshall JCM800*

Presence 6
Bass 10
Mid 6
Treble 6
Master 4;5
Pre amp 10



Dedicated Clean Cab and dedicated Heavy Cab.


_*STRINGS :*_ Ernie Ball Not even slinky nickel wound 12-56 -- .56 replace with a ernie ball .80 


*RACK:*
SHURE UR4D+ wireless system
Voodoo Lab GCX switching system
MXR Custom audio electronics Power system (the other part is on the pedalboard)




*PEDALBOARD EFFECTS:* (Overdrives front of the chain) (Digitals effects back of the chain)

Bedford Guitars Custom Junction Box (wireless in)

EHX CATHEDRAL REVERB (only effect in the direct chain) (used only as a reversed reverb, on cleans) (not in the loop)

Blend 0
Reverb time 5 
Damping tone 0
Feedback 5
Pre delay 4
Mode: Reverse


Free The Tone ARC-3 Audio Rounting Controller (Foot controller)

Controll (from left to right ; up to down)

Mode + Tune + Bank(down) + Bank(up)JCM800 CLEAN + JCM800 HEAVY

DA2 (crunch/dly/rvb) + OCD (crunch/dly/rvb) + DD20 (Clean/rvb/dly) + RV5 (gain 1) + DD7 (Gain2/dly/rvb) + NS2(gain/dly)


BOSS DD-7

E.level 6
Feedback 6
Delay time 6.5
Mode: modulate

BOSS FS-5U TAP TEMPO (link with DD-7)

BOSS DD-20

E.level 3
Feedback 4
Tone 4
Mode: dual
Delay time: 475 ms

BOSS NS-2

Threshold 10
Decay 0
Mode: Reduction

BOSS RV-5

E.level 6
Tone 6
Time 5.5
Mode: modulation

FULLTONE OCD (Gain 2)

Volume 10 
Drive 4
Tone 6

TC ELECTRONICS POLYTUNE 2

ROCKETT AUDIO CHICKEN SOUP OD (GAIN 1) (sometimes they use the BOSS ADAPTIVE DISTORTION)

Volume 10
Gain 3
Tone 6


----------



## Valnob (Mar 27, 2014)

Here: 
Epi Sig
Gibson explorer
Gibson victory
Gibson LP supreme


----------



## MikeH (Mar 27, 2014)

I can twerk with that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2014)

Triple-J said:


> Premier Guitar did a rig rundown with Lee and he talks about his sig he doesn't name the bridge pickup but says it's a modded version of an already existing Gibson pickup (Dirty Fingers?) but on another note I am totally in love with the Gibson Victory in this vid as I've never heard of this guitar before.



I'm betting the pickup will sound like a hybrid between a Dirty Fingers and BKP Warpig if Lee had a big hand in the design process, which would be pretty ....ing awesome. 

And yeah, those late '70s - '80s Gibson "reject" guitars can be found for decent prices.


----------



## Valnob (Apr 2, 2014)

yeah 500$ for this kind of axe ! you can find some super deals for great guitars !

I don't really like the victory body shape though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 2, 2014)

Blasphemy, the Victory is one of the best Norlin-era Gibbys. 

And I don't see this being $500. Maybe $600 - $800? If I'm wrong, I'll be more than happy.


----------



## chandler1389 (Apr 3, 2014)

yeah im talking pound sterling, so 500 sounds about right.

500 dollars equals out to about 300 pounds so that would get me a standard les paul, no where near the lee sig.


----------



## Valnob (Apr 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Blasphemy, the Victory is one of the best Norlin-era Gibbys.
> 
> And I don't see this being $500. Maybe $600 - $800? If I'm wrong, I'll be more than happy.



I was talking about 'vintage gibsons not known guitars' for the price like the victory.

The epi will be smthg like 600 (like the heafy sig). 
I don't know how much it costs in the us.

And for the victory, well it doesn't appeal to me, but, just me ! Some people will find it sexy. 
There's guitars for everyone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2014)

Valnob said:


> I was talking about 'vintage gibsons not known guitars' for the price like the victory.



Yeah, the Norlin era.


----------



## Valnob (Apr 25, 2014)

I've found some new pics of the beast.
I've never seen this kind of screws on the bridge pickup (maybe someone can enlighten me ?)
And on the back of the headstock, there a small seal saying 'Limited edition custom shop'. I mean, these are made in asia right ?


----------



## Underworld (Apr 25, 2014)

Valnob said:


> I've found some new pics of the beast.
> I've never seen this kind of screws on the bridge pickup (maybe someone can enlighten me ?)




They just like standard hexbolts to me, except normaly these bolts are flush with the top of the pickup. You can adjust these to different height to get a different tone - lows bolts high pickup give a deeper tone, high bolts low pickup is a little brighter. 


To be honest, I am far more concerned of the bad routing job on that control cavity...




Valnob said:


>


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Apr 25, 2014)

I didn't even know who this kid was until I checked out the interview. Why is everyone so stoked over this? Looks like another signature Les Paul by Epiphone, nothing special. I'm not trying to be a hater, I'm not, but like this just doesn't seem like ground breaking news to me. *shrugs*


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 25, 2014)

It's just a cool guitar - 70s look that's different to most other Epis, decent pickups and so on, I can see why it'd appeal. It doesn't scream metal either, you could use it at a blues jam and it'd look right. I'm not the biggest BMTH fan (spent a long time as a hater) but they have some decent tunes.

I also like his taste in guitars... unloved Norlin-era Gibsons, many of which are actually quite underrated models. I covet an L6S or L6 Deluxe like crazy.


----------



## Forkface (Apr 25, 2014)

ErkerAsylum said:


> I didn't even know who this kid was until I checked out the interview. Why is everyone so stoked over this? Looks like another signature Les Paul by Epiphone, nothing special. I'm not trying to be a hater, I'm not, but like this just doesn't seem like ground breaking news to me. *shrugs*



well, bring me the horizon is a pretty big thing. Especially with Sempiternal. They had huge sales and the music is actually pretty good. It makes sense to make him a guitar, and as someone said, it's cool looking, it definitely doesn't scream metal or even BMTH, and its different from everything else in the epi lineup. I could see people grabbing this in stores without knowing its a signature model.

If you don't know somebody it doesn't mean they shouldn't get a sig. just sayin.


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Apr 25, 2014)

Forkface said:


> well, bring me the horizon is a pretty big thing. Especially with Sempiternal. They had huge sales and the music is actually pretty good. It makes sense to make him a guitar, and as someone said, it's cool looking, it definitely doesn't scream metal or even BMTH, and its different from everything else in the epi lineup. I could see people grabbing this in stores without knowing its a signature model.
> 
> If you don't know somebody it doesn't mean they shouldn't get a sig. just sayin.



I never said he doesnt deserve a signature guitar. Their success is something they should be proud of and I'm sure Epiphone and Gibson are stoked to make some cash out of it. I just didnt understand the hype thats all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 25, 2014)

ErkerAsylum said:


> I didn't even know who this kid was until I checked out the interview. Why is everyone so stoked over this? Looks like another signature Les Paul by Epiphone, nothing special. I'm not trying to be a hater, I'm not, but like this just doesn't seem like ground breaking news to me. *shrugs*



Because Les Pauls are awesome and this is a classy-as-.... axe.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 25, 2014)

I wish Gibson would bring back Japanese Epiphone Les Pauls.

That market it completely filled with clones, so if they used the Gibson headstock and Epiphone logo, they could clean house.

I am guessing they use African Mahogany on Epiphones, and Honduran Mahogany on Gibsons? Or am I expecting way too much from Gibson lol.


----------



## Skullet (May 7, 2014)

Epiphone Lee Malia Signature Les Paul Custom Artisan

Guitarguitar have it on their page - reasonable price


----------



## Valnob (May 7, 2014)

600£ would make 730&#8364; but i hope they will make the 1£ = 1&#8364;


----------



## Valnob (May 7, 2014)

Crap ! The french music sotre Woodbrass sells it for 700&#8364;. 
http://www.woodbrass.com/guitare-electrique-lp-epiphone-les-paul-custom-artisan-lee-malia-signature-p173229.html
they also say that only 34 models are available in France.

Aslo found the specs:

Pickup:
- Bridge: Gibson USA 84T-LM
- Neck: Gibson USA P-94
Hardware: gold
Scale: 629 mm
Nut width: 42,6 mm
Neck Mahogany
Finguerboard: Rosewood
Body: Mahogany
Stopbar


----------



## GBH14 (May 7, 2014)

I really like the look of that and I agree with what others have said - I love how it doesn't have his name or BMTH plastered all over it like some other signature guitars out there - I think that really ruins a guitar.


----------



## JustMac (May 7, 2014)

A fittingly br00tal guitar for a br00tal man


----------



## GBH14 (May 7, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## MoshJosh (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a huge BMTH fan I'd was highly considering picking one of these up. I contacted sweet water in attempt to get more info and see about a possible preorder (I believe I spoke to mark who was very helpful) looking like street price is going to be 799. . . Doesn't seem to crazy but probably a little to pricey for me to pull the trigger. . .


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 24, 2014)

^ Just wait for them to pop up on Ebay and MLP, I'm sure the price will be better.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 24, 2014)

Slick. I don't even mind the gold hardware so much, which is a big deal for me.


----------

